# Will this pump sprayer be ok for ONR pre-soak?



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good Afternoon!

I'm looking at this pump sprayer to use to pre-soak my car with an ONR solution before i wash the car with ONR.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gilmour-professional-2-litre-pump-sprayer-foamer-c-w-viton.php

I haven't used ONR for a while as the small bottle i bought ran out but i loved it.

The only downside to it was the fact that i was using a cheap Wilko pump sprayer which i couldn't get on with as it didn't seem to work properly.

Will the Gilmour one do the business?

Cheers
Paul. :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

It sure will, I just use an empty everyday spray bottle sometimes.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> It sure will, I just use an empty everyday spray bottle sometimes.


Diesel Dave - I was also thinking of using a Megs spray bottle as a pre-sprayer.

Does it do the job ok?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I use a Hozelock hand held pump sprayer with ONR.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> I use a Hozelock hand held pump sprayer with ONR.


like wise:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Paul ST-73 said:


> Diesel Dave - I was also thinking of using a Megs spray bottle as a pre-sprayer.
> 
> Does it do the job ok?


Of course it does but its a little more effort than a pump sprayer


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I use an ordinary with one of these for my ONR pre-wash...

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-handi-hold-bottle-and-spray-head.php?cPath=65

...fitted with the Elite Big Blaster High Output spray head. Does the job perfectly :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They do a 2 pack of 2L sprayers in B&Q for about £8, I've used them plenty of times with ONR and they're great.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoselock from B and Q or Argos and save a packet. Think I paid £12.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Skip the Gilmour one mate, it's a foaming one which I feel isn't as good for ONR. This particular sprayer also goes through product like nobodys business. Mine is still sat on the shelf doing nothing atm.

Normal one from garden center will do


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. :thumb:

I reckon i'm gonna go for the Hozelock one and save some brass. 

I can only find a 1.25 litre one - is this enough to pre-spray a Ford Focus?!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Paul ST-73 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. :thumb:
> 
> I reckon i'm gonna go for the Hozelock one and save some brass.
> 
> I can only find a 1.25 litre one - is this enough to pre-spray a Ford Focus?!


Doesn't have to be hozelock.

Go to homebase or b and a and just take your pick!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B002QRSME6

This will do the job


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I use a 5 litre garden pressure sprayer purchased from Wilkinson - Cost me about a fiver and does the ONR pre-spray job perfectly.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

After you have covered the car in ONR using a sprayer

Do you then wipe over the entire car with a microfibre?

Or do you then use the method of 1oz to 1-2 gallons of water in a bucket as instructed?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Paul ST-73 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. :thumb:
> 
> I reckon i'm gonna go for the Hozelock one and save some brass.
> 
> I can only find a 1.25 litre one - is this enough to pre-spray a Ford Focus?!


Yes, I use this size for an Astra.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I use the pressure sprayers from wilkos for onr. I think they're £3.50 or there abouts.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Nath said:


> I use the pressure sprayers from wilkos for onr. I think they're £3.50 or there abouts.


Yeah, they do the job perfectly. :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Have a look at some of the sprayers here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3367685#post3367685 One from ebay, although it's 1l

This post: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3367685&postcount=19


----------

